# Seal Legs - Outdoor Furniture



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I am making an outdoor bench from white oak and want to keep the legs from degrading due to moisture/ground contact. There seems to be some criticism of epoxy for strengthening rotted wood, regarding penetration into the sound wood. It seems like there might be some penetration into the end grain of the legs and some small benefit. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Epoxy is too vague of a term. Which one do you propose? 

Another thing that would help with the legs on a hard surface is to put nylon tacks on the bottom of the legs. It would put about 1/4" between the wood and a wet surface.


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

+1 on the nylon tacks

Ive also heard people applying 2-3 coats of a deck sealer to the very bottom of the legs to help prolong the life and then put on nylon tacks as well.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

This looks as good as any: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015YJIY4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

A little tray for the leg that wouldn't get attached to the epoxy would allow a shallow bath for more penetration. The excess would need to be ground/sanded off.

My bench will sit on mulch, so the nylon button would help a bit.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ducbsa said:


> This looks as good as any: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015YJIY4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> A little tray for the leg that wouldn't get attached to the epoxy would allow a shallow bath for more penetration. The excess would need to be ground/sanded off.
> 
> My bench will sit on mulch, so the nylon button would help a bit.


That epoxy would work good but is a little pricy. I think you could do as well by sanding the ends of the legs smooth and use multiple coats of same finish you are going to finish the rest of it. Use enough the finish glazes over the end grain to where you don't see the texture of the wood. 

If you are going to use the table on mulch instead of a hard surface I think I would put a bead of silicone where the nail of the nylon tack goes in.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ducbsa said:


> This looks as good as any: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015YJIY4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> A little tray for the leg that wouldn't get attached to the epoxy would allow a shallow bath for more penetration. The excess would need to be ground/sanded off.
> 
> My bench will sit on mulch, so the nylon button would help a bit.


That product is a repair for rot, which you don't seem to have yet. If you are using White Oak, which is fairly weather resistant, using a spar varnish and maintaining the finish would be protective. Those add on buttons for the end of legs come in all sizes. You could pick ones large enough to give a better footing.


















.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I use West System Epoxy on the end grain or in a pinch a quality exterior house paint. It won't show on the bottom of the legs and it will protect from moisture very well.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I am planning to take advantage of white oak's weather resistance and leave the bench unfinished. I don't want to deal with stripping it in the future for re-finishing.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

On outdoor furniture I use large stainless steal lag bolts as "feet" on bottom of legs, pre-drill to prevent splitting, much stronger and taller than nylon.
These keep the "thirsty" end-grain out of the standing water and also can be screwed in or out to act as levelers on uneven outdoor surfaces.
i also seal bottoms with oil paint, whatever you use on the rest.
Even water that splashed up in the rain will get soaked up and rot out bottom of legs.


----------

